# Opinions on Sandy Moret's Fly Fishing School (Florida Keys Outfitters)



## paflyangler (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm considering a trip to Islamorada for Sandy Moret's Fly Fishing School.  Your candid opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I have looked at the school years back other than expensive it should be good. I have had a lesson with Chico Fernandez and it was very good. They have a variety of instructors so it could be better sometimes than others. Might want to look at the Flip Pallot & Chico Fernandez school also they were at the Fly Shop of Miami last year.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Learning to fly cast isn't that difficult, but does take time and practice and seeking instruction can definitely help short circuit mechanical faults and bad habits. You didn't mention where you live or whether you were just starting out etc, but I imagine you could get competent instruction via a local fly shop or club close to where you live for a lot less money and possibly free as well. 

If you are just starting out this is the route I would suggest. After you've become more proficient and have some time under your belt I would then consider something like Sandy's or Flip's school. Once you are well past the basics you'll get a lot more out your experience with those guys.

That said, if you have the money and time by all means go for it regardless of skill level. Plus being in Islamorada and waving a fly rod around is just plain fun anyway, even if you're standing in the parking lot at the Loreli.


----------



## paflyangler (Mar 23, 2011)

Guess I should have mentioned my FF background.  Live in W PA and FF for trout, steelhead, and bass.  Have been FF, tying, teaching, and building rods for about 12 years.  Have taken many clinics, attended the "Masters School", and teach casting volunteering for Reel Recovery.  Casting is not a problem, I am very fortunate to have been taught by Lefty.  Casting up here, not a problem, casting 8-14 wt rods w/ salty flies from a pitching boat, in the wind is a completely different game, hence my interest in the school.

Should have gone years ago when they listed the instructors for the sessions (and when Jose taught).


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Well then, you should have blast with those guys. Since you're already an accomplished caster something else you may want to consider is just hiring guide down there and fishing hard for a few days. Either way you're at a point where you'll get a ton of knowledge from the experience and have a great time in the process.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I'm a guide.... I might point you in a different direction than a clinic or school if you already have more than the basics under your belt...

Years ago I was determined to learn on my own and it greatly extended the time it took to learn. If I were you I'd look around and find a guide or two in the areas you're wanting to learn and be very up front about wanting to learn the "how and why" as well as catch a few fish. Many guides aren't suitable for this sort of stuff but if you find the right ones you'll learn more in a day than you will in a year on your own while actually being on the water where it counts. Of course you'll be missing the social aspects of the game (and for many that's as important as time on the water). Hope this helps.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

What deerfly and Capt Lemay said!!! 

If Lefty taught you to cast and all you want to do is get better doing it on a "rocking" boat in a stiff wind to tough fish, spend several days with good guides like Lemay or many others from the Carolinas to the Keys and tell em what you're looking for and what you'd like to accomplish!!!

I'd bet that being alone with the right guide/captain in real life fishing conditions would push you a right good ways down the road you want to go!!!

Good fishing!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One other thought... if you want to work that classic bonefish/permit/tarpon clear water flats fishing make sure you hook up with a guide that actually does that day after day (and that's not me anymore...). If you're looking to learn the backcountry where the water is darker and the fish a lot less pressured you'll want someone else entirely...

Like I said, lots of different tricks and approaches for different areas, that's why tarpon flies that are killer in one area might not even get on the board 1 or 200 miles away. Just the way it is.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Mr. LeMay speaks from many years of doing it. He and i go way, way back. A Key's guide I wil recommend is a Dave Denkert [email protected] is his wife'Linda's e-mail and she is the one to speak to. Dave is a extremely knowledgable guy and personable too. Another for Biscayne Bay south of Miami and northern Keys is Capt Bob Branham, another good friend and Mr. Bonefish. He is at [email protected] You CANNOT go wrong with them. I've been at this fly game for forty years and am aquainted with hundreds of great fly casters (and some that actually catch fish too).


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

Sandy's school is worth the trip. I went there a few years ago and I am glad I did. Top notch program and very professional, it got me going in the right direction.


----------

